# glade-sharp und gtk-sharp

## mario88

Wollte neue Versionen von monodevelop etc. installieren. Nur anscheinend vertragen sich gtk-sharp und glade-sharp nicht. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

```

workstation mario # emerge -uDp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.33 [1.2.26-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.7.3 [4.6.8]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12-r1 [3.11.9-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1 [2.13.1.1] USE="(-uclibc)"

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-2.0 [1.9]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.19

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.40

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.28.08

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/version-0.76

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-version-0.76

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Text-Balanced-2.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Text-Balanced-2.0.0

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/mono-2.0.1 [1.9.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/xsp-2.0 [1.9.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1 [5.0.70]

[ebuild  NS   ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.4-r1 [1.8.1.18-r1] USE="custom-optimization dbus java startup-notification -gnome -ipv6"

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-0_p37894  USE="gstreamer pango sqlite svg -coverage -debug -soup -xslt"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/subversion-1.5.4  USE="apache2 bash-completion doc dso java nls perl python ruby webdav-neon -berkdb -debug -emacs -extras -sasl -vim-syntax -webdav-serf"

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.6-r1 [2.10.0] USE="glade%*"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/webkit-sharp-0.2

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/mono-addins-0.4 [0.3.1] USE="gtk%*"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp-0.13  USE="doc"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.10.0

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/monodoc-2.0 [1.9]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/mono-tools-2.0 [1.2.4] USE="webkit%* xulrunner%*"

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.2 [2.10.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/monodevelop-1.9.1 [1.0] USE="subversion* -gnome%"

[blocks B     ] dev-dotnet/glade-sharp ("dev-dotnet/glade-sharp" is blocking dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.6-r1)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp:2

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.10.0', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.12.6-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/mono-tools-2.0', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/monodevelop-1.9.1', 'merge')

    ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-dotnet/gecko-sharp-0.13', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

thx 4 help

----------

## Max Steel

Dochdoch, die vertragen sich schon.

Nur eine andere Versionskombi.

Am besten die alten gtk-sharp und glade-sharp löschen, und danach neu installieren.

----------

## mario88

Auch das Deinstallieren von glade- u. gtk-sharp hilft nichts, der Block verschwindet nicht. Ich verstehe das nicht ganz, vor allem nicht warum er zwei verschiedene Versionen von gtk-sharp installieren will. (anscheinend eine -glade und eine +glade) Auch das Eintragen von -glade in package.use für gtk-sharp bringt nichts...

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi mario88,

schon versucht den unten angegebenen Tipp auszuprobieren?

```
# echo "=<dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.10.2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Wenn das nicht hilft würde ich versuchen alle dev-dotnet und mono Pakete zu entfernen und anschließend neu zu installieren.

grüße

----------

## mario88

Leider hilft weder das eine noch das andere   :Crying or Very sad: 

Die Fehlermeldung bleibt...

----------

